# Lawrenceville GA WGSD M ID#744 Pen#101



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Very sweet and good with other dogs:
My Internal ID # is 7444
I am a MALE, PEN 101 - Shepherd
The shelter thinks I am AN ADULT
I will be available for adoption starting on 10-05-2009
FOUND STRAY ; LARGE ; FRIENDLY
Call the Shelter for more information 770-339-3200.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

AWWW. I love him!
<3


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

What a sweet face!!!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

What a face!!! Such a handsome boy.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

He is coming to White Paws GSD Rescue!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you myoung and White Paws!!!!!!!!!!


----------

